# Zombie Brain mold - recipe?



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

A jello shooter doesn't set up, so it wouldn't hold any shape and that makes the mold kind of useless - might as well be in a bowl at that point. 

It does look really cool to make the "realistic" brain - someone dressed as Freud and brought one to a party, asking everyone if he could "pick their brain" and jabbing at it with some medical instrument. 

I made it just out of peach jello last year but it's not as "strong" as with the condensed milk and regular jello doesn't hold the shape as well, and also since I put it on a black platter most of the detail was lost in our darkly lit house. 

I haven't tried making other dishes in there, I guess it depends on how fine your mixture is, and how deep the fissures are in your mold. I.e. I don't think pasta salad would be recognizable as a brain, but maybe salmon or a cheeseball would work?


----------



## jennyvier (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the input - A cheese ball might be kind of awesome! 

One of the websites I checked out mentioned that I should use a third less water than the jello mould mentions, so maybe I'll try that should I go the jello route...


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

We did a Cheese Brain before, with Mertz spreadable cheese. It worked well!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

I have a Brain mold as well so really happy I saw you bring this up jennyvier.

I once made these wraps with a cream cheese salsa mix and the cream cheese and salsa together was so good that I'm thinking of just having that as a dip. It also gives it that pink color, plus with chunks in it, it could look good and gross.


----------



## jennyvier (Sep 15, 2008)

But how to get it to not stick? That's what I'm wondering. Will just spraying it with Pam first work?


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

I usually use a crab dip in my mold...it's always a good color and tends to have a red veiny look to it. I put out the tiny skeleton hands with parchment labels (edges burnt) so that guests know it crab...in case of shell fish allergies. It is the item where there is never any leftovers.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Yes you must use a non stick spray!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

I was thinking of trying syran wrap. If it leaves lines later I can smooth it out, but if you have a solid color dip it may not look as smooth then.


----------



## megs112 (Oct 12, 2008)

Does anyone have any specific dip recipes that they know will come out of the brain mold?? Also what is the amount of Condensed milk that I would add to make the jello mold?? I just got my first brain mold and very excited! 

-megs


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...-brain-with-cranberry-glaze-recipe/index.html

This one is similar to your jello, but does have the option for bourbon.



Linda's Brain Spread Recipe | Recipezaar

and this one sounds yummy for a dip.

I haven't tried either one, but I'm going to next weekend and see which one gets made for my upcoming party.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Panna Cotta Brain with Cranberry Glaze Recipe : Alton Brown : Food Network
> 
> This one is similar to your jello, but does have the option for bourbon.
> 
> ...


The brain dip sounds like the same one I use and I got it from:

halloween_appetizers

The people who dare to eat it at my parties, really love it.

MsM


----------



## paigebeasley (Oct 17, 2007)

You can make a Jello shooter set up if you don't use 100% vodka. Do about 1/4 water and 3/4 alcohol, maybe test it before the party...


----------



## mshelene (Sep 16, 2008)

does anyone have a recipe for a brain mold that doesn't involve gelatin or cheese?


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

mshelene said:


> does anyone have a recipe for a brain mold that doesn't involve gelatin or cheese?


I can't think of any type of dip without cheese at the moment. Maybe like a tuna or chicken salad or a crab salad for the pink look and use the brain as a mold.

Are you looking for a dip or dessert?


----------



## mshelene (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm looking for anything...dip or dessert without cheese or gelatin. (I'm a vegetarian)


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

mshelene said:


> I'm looking for anything...dip or dessert without cheese or gelatin. (I'm a vegetarian)


Sorry about mentioning the meats. I don't eat anything with 4 legs (if I didn't eat chicken I'd be really sick for lack of protein, can't stand beans and most veggies).

What about guacamole? That could look really cool, you could put a label by it "AB Normal"

A hummus dip?

I did a search on Vegan dips to be safe and there are lots of things, here's one:

*Herbed White Bean Dip - lowfat vegan*

15 oz Cannellini (white kidney beans) rinsed, drained
1 tb Fresh lemon juice
1 lg Garlic clove; chopped
1 ts Olive oil
1/2 ts Ground cumin
1/4 ts Dried oregano
Cayenne pepper
Additional dried oregano

Puree first 6 ingredients in processor until smooth. Season with salt and pepper. Transfer mixture to shallow bowl. (Can be made 1 day ahead. Cover and chill. Let stand 30 minutes at room temperature
before serving.) Sprinkle with cayenne pepper and additional oregano.
Makes about 1-1/3 cups.

Dessert wise you could do a sorbet?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Panna Cotta Brain with Cranberry Glaze Recipe : Alton Brown : Food Network
> 
> This one is similar to your jello, but does have the option for bourbon.
> 
> ...


I tried both of these recipes this weekend, and the dip was disappointing - kind of blah bland. I wouldn't make it again.

The Panna Cotta, however is yummy. Especially with chocolate sauce drizzled over it. Hubby said it tasted like melted vanilla ice cream, in jello form. I did add 4 drops of red food coloring and came out with a lovely pink brain. Oh, and I used real vanilla extract instead of the bean (I think about a tablespoon?).


----------



## mshelene (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks, MrsMyers666.


----------



## firedancer41 (Aug 1, 2008)

mshelene said:


> I'm looking for anything...dip or dessert without cheese or gelatin. (I'm a vegetarian)


As a last resort you could use the mold to make a giant rice krispie treat. I am personally going to try the panna cotta brain.


----------



## mshelene (Sep 16, 2008)

firedancer41, I don't think a rice krispie treat would hold a mold's details/bumps, would it?


----------



## firedancer41 (Aug 1, 2008)

mshelene said:


> firedancer41, I don't think a rice krispie treat would hold a mold's details/bumps, would it?


The details would probably be lost a bit, but I think it would be ok as a last resort in a pinch. They are so quick and easy to make.


----------



## mshelene (Sep 16, 2008)

cool thanks. I might try that in the brain or hand mold I have if I have time. I saw there's a recipe on the rice krispie box and it might be fun to make.


----------



## NightRowan (Aug 28, 2008)

I was thinking of serving the Panna Cotta brain this year, but I only have one brain mold and I always use it for a giant ice brain in my punch cauldron. Anyone have an idea of how long that thing would hold it's shape outside of the mold, or should I make my brain-cube first?


----------



## karenlyn (Jul 27, 2009)

It seems to me that the ice should keep its shape just fine out of the mold-- and would be better to let sit than the panna cotta. I'd make the ice, take it out of the mold, then wrap it up and pop it in the freezer til you need it. 

I made my own version (with a similar but slightly different recipe) of the panna cotta brain one year and thought it was awesome. I doubled the cranberry juice glaze and made it with cornstarch instead of gelatin to make the whole thing a little easier to mix up. It ended up looking very gory and, well, awesome. You can see a pic here:

Halloween Party Food: Fun, Gross, and Scary Halloween Finger Foods




NightRowan said:


> I was thinking of serving the Panna Cotta brain this year, but I only have one brain mold and I always use it for a giant ice brain in my punch cauldron. Anyone have an idea of how long that thing would hold it's shape outside of the mold, or should I make my brain-cube first?


----------



## ldyaleena (Sep 18, 2008)

Here is a great recipe for a jello shooter that tastes like white russian. I never used the brain mold but it holds up really well in the hand mold and you can add food color details after unmolding it for that really creepy look.
Boris O'Sanchez's Hand Halloween Gelatin Mold Recipe - - FabulousFoods.com


----------



## karenlyn (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow! I love White Russians. That sounds truly awesome. 

The only doubt I have is about the vanilla coffee creamer. It seems like such an unnatural ingredient! Do you think you could sub heavy cream, vanilla, and sugar, maybe? Or extra Baileys and some vanilla? I'd love to try this!

-Karen



ldyaleena said:


> Here is a great recipe for a jello shooter that tastes like white russian. I never used the brain mold but it holds up really well in the hand mold and you can add food color details after unmolding it for that really creepy look.
> Boris O'Sanchez's Hand Halloween Gelatin Mold Recipe - - FabulousFoods.com


----------



## NightRowan (Aug 28, 2008)

OMG!!! That is so perfect for my party! We're all adults and we all love anything that involves Kahlua or Bailey's! I have a hand mold too! I wonder if I could figure out a way to make my infamous Chocolate O*****isms into a mold. Would sure be a lot less work than mixing them up at the party since the way I make them requires chocolate coating the glasses and using a blender. I think I'll experiment with it using the White Russian recipe as an example of how much alchohol to other ingredients I should use. I'm sure I won't have any issues finding taste testers. . I could find a heart mold or something and rename them Bloody Organs or something for the party.


----------



## Nevarstar (Oct 23, 2006)

When I make the Jello eggs I use some instant vanilla pudding with the jello. If you use a red jello and add some vanilla pudding you can get a pink tint. The pudding makes the jello set faster so you have to get it in the mold quickly.


----------



## Nevarstar (Oct 23, 2006)

I just thought of something else. Buy candy melts and mold chocolate in the mold. Or Almond bark or white chocolate with red food coloring to make it red or pink.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Just wanted to let you all know that Britta has several video's in you tube, 2 of them are the making of her brain mold & I think she does the hands too, not sure. She takes you step by step through the whole process, might be worth checking out. I forgot whats in her mold I think some kind of shrimp stuff.

Muf

type in you tube>>>>Britta halloween


----------



## Caliban (Oct 2, 2007)

mshelene said:


> I'm looking for anything...dip or dessert without cheese or gelatin. (I'm a vegetarian)


Unfortunately, without the gelatin, the mold will not keep it's shape. I don't know if there is anything out there that acts like gelatin without actually being gelatin.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Caliban said:


> Unfortunately, without the gelatin, the mold will not keep it's shape. I don't know if there is anything out there that acts like gelatin without actually being gelatin.


Here are some gelatin alternatives for vegetarians that I found on the net:

Vegan Alternatives To Gelatin

Cook's Thesaurus: Gelatins

MsM


----------



## absintheminded (Jul 20, 2009)

How about mashed potatoes?


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

I love all of the recipes everyone posted, they sound so yummy, I can't wait to try them! 

I have a recipe that I tried at a party. She got the recipe from allrecipes.com its the southern cheese ball, it was great! It has chunks of ham, I thought that would look great in a mold like this.

Where's a good/cheap place to get a brain mold, or other body part molds? 

I only have a heart mold so far. And of course the jello halloween molds that I use for jello shots!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I saw brain molds at Party City a couple of days ago and last year Walmart had those little orange molds, one was a heart, a stomach & a eyeball. They were cheap so I bought all three.

Muf


----------



## Darkfaith (Jun 1, 2009)

glad i came across this thread, i'm making a dip this year but am looking for something different from the crab/shrimp dip (from britta's is what i have used in the past) as a few people dont like seafood, i have made it without the shrimp before and it was okay but not as good with it. i've looked at the panna cotta but it sounds like more of a dessert? not sure as i've never had it before. 
what other recipes have peole used in thier brain molds as a dip for ccrackers and chips?

thanks guys


----------



## hauntedgraveyard (Sep 8, 2008)

I tried lightly spraying the brain mold with pam, then I used a cream cheese/cheddar recipe (really tasty), but the brain didn't set fully.

I wonder if someone has a more exact recipe that would work for a cheese ball?


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*


hauntedgraveyard said:



I tried lightly spraying the brain mold with pam, then I used a cream cheese/cheddar recipe (really tasty), but the brain didn't set fully.

I wonder if someone has a more exact recipe that would work for a cheese ball?

Click to expand...

I had posted earlier in this thread that I did cream cheese and salsa. I'm sure you refrigerated your dip overnight first. I highly recommend using plastic wrap in the mold. Mine still looked great with it. 

Cream cheese and cheddar cheese sounds good, I'm curious why it didn't set. Was there other stuff in it?








*


----------



## kUITSUKU (Jul 5, 2009)

http://www.gone-ta-pott.com/brain_dip_cheeseball.html

I'm trying the cucumber dip recipe for a zombification party tomorrow.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

MrsMyers666, the salsa and cream cheese is a great idea. This is one of our favorite dips. I use Pace picante sauce.


----------

